# Just Found This Forum......YES!!



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I am originally from IN and now live in OH. LOL. Lots of hog farms in central IN where I lived too. At one time I lived between two of them.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum! Glad you found us!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I love your avatar photo. Gah, I miss the mountains.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!!


A life interesting in things accomplished and done...
Can't wait for some of the stories shared...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

LoriF said:


> Welcome to the forum. I love your avatar photo. Gah, I miss the mountains.


Northern Florida, hugh? We just returned, this past August, to Colorado after spending 10 1/2 years in northeastern Florida aka Jacksonville area. Even with the winter months here in Colorado, which obviously we already knew about, we are very glad to be back here. Had a house in Parker, CO for 5 1/2 years before selling and moving.


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!

When I was married to my ex (Navy pilot) we were station in pensacola for a while. You could not pay me to move back to Florida! I'd love to have that mountain view, however.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

horselovinguy said:


> Welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> 
> A life interesting in things accomplished and done...
> ...


Yes, from Duroc hogs to Navy to amusement park stables to EMS to pro-rodeo and on and on.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Northern Florida, hugh? We just returned, this past August, to Colorado after spending 10 1/2 years in northeastern Florida aka Jacksonville area. Even with the winter months here in Colorado, which obviously we already knew about, we are very glad to be back here. Had a house in Parker, CO for 5 1/2 years before selling and moving.


I live just west of St. Augustine. Grew up out west and miss it. I'm thinking that I might end up living in some kind of mountains but I don't want to get too far from everyone that I know. It will probably be northern GA or maybe TN or maybe Northwest Florida where there are at least some rolling hills, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

WildestDandelion said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> When I was married to my ex (Navy pilot) we were station in pensacola for a while. You could not pay me to move back to Florida! I'd love to have that mountain view, however.


Oklahoma, hugh? Been there also! Worked for a short while at the Clinton, Ok Livestock Auction. Been to OKC West Livestock Market as well as the Oklahoma City Stockyards. Had a great steak lunch at Cattlemen's Steakhouse. Ran into a heck of a t-storm in Enid, Ok. 

Have had two good friends who was born in Oklahoma, but moved to So California, where I met both of them. One was a buddy who was a saddle bronc rider (PRCA and IRA) and the other was a lady that kept her "Okie" accent. My wife met the lady and her daughter.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

LoriF said:


> I live just west of St. Augustine. Grew up out west and miss it. I'm thinking that I might end up living in some kind of mountains but I don't want to get too far from everyone that I know. It will probably be northern GA or maybe TN or maybe Northwest Florida where there are at least some rolling hills, lol


Sort of funny that most of the people we talked to in Jacksonville, didn't even know where Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, North/South Dakota, Kansas or even Nebraska are. However, they do know where Texas, the South, Florida and all of the East Coast States are. Many couldn't comprehend why we'd want to leave Florida and move back to "Old Man Winter", let alone Colorado (those that knew where Colorado was LOL). 

BTW, know St. Augustine quite well also. Been there to see Christmas lights, Vilano Boat Ramp area and Vilano Beach. Also, went thru the Fort and Alligator Farm.

Yep, for 10 1/2 years in Florida, we didn't miss good old St. Augustine!


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Oklahoma, hugh? Been there also! Worked for a short while at the Clinton, Ok Livestock Auction. Been to OKC West Livestock Market as well as the Oklahoma City Stockyards. Had a great steak lunch at Cattlemen's Steakhouse. Ran into a heck of a t-storm in Enid, Ok.
> 
> Have had two good friends who was born in Oklahoma, but moved to So California, where I met both of them. One was a buddy who was a saddle bronc rider (PRCA and IRA) and the other was a lady that kept her "Okie" accent. My wife met the lady and her daughter.


Yep we are just outside of OKC. My ex is stationed here at Tinker AFB. I am originally from Germany, my family lives in the alps there; so, very different views here than I am used to. If it weren't for the kids, I'd love to pick up and move to Colorado or some other northern state. Oklahoma is "fine", just very...flat.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Welcome! 
I have found this web site VERY useful!!

:gallop::gallop::gallop::racing::runningborwnhorse::falloff::runpony:


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, as usual, I just lost everything before I could save it:frown_color:

A hearty welcome to you and here is the link to the Krones & Kodgers thread on this forum. Please feel free to contribute on any subject:smile:

https://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/krones-kodgers-aka-60s-thereabouts-655873/page461/

I will also tag @george the mule as he lives in the Palmer Lake area and wouldn’t it be something if you have some mutual acquaintances 

I Am 72. I am down to my last two horses, after having paid for my own non-stop since I was 12. Strictly a trail rider, often making my own trails because I watched too many westerns growing up, lol

My roots are on the OH/PA border, not far from the Vienna Air Base. My son’s father is an army Nam Vet -1969.

I spent five years in SoCal’s Low Desert area, met my current DH while there, and finally was able to retire to my Nirvana in September, 2003 which is 25 glorious acres in southern Middle Tennessee. They will have to carry me off this hill, lollol

I am a trail rider and down to my last two horses, ages 24 & 25. The 25 year old is one of the remaining original three who moved with me from PA to SoCal then to TN; the others being laid to rest on this property.

I’m not able to ride anymore but I can still clean stalls and spend a couple hours every day telling those horses why they should continue to blow in my ear, lollol

Hope to hear from you often:cowboy:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sort of funny that most of the people we talked to in Jacksonville, didn't even know where Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, North/South Dakota, Kansas or even Nebraska are. However, they do know where Texas, the South, Florida and all of the East Coast States are. Many couldn't comprehend why we'd want to leave Florida and move back to "Old Man Winter", let alone Colorado (those that knew where Colorado was LOL).
> 
> BTW, know St. Augustine quite well also. Been there to see Christmas lights, Vilano Boat Ramp area and Vilano Beach. Also, went thru the Fort and Alligator Farm.
> 
> Yep, for 10 1/2 years in Florida, we didn't miss good old St. Augustine!


I pretty much have strolled through every state in the U.S. except for Alaska and Hawaii and have lived in a few of these places. I may or may not stop here as I can't say that Florida is one of my favorites. It's not bad, just not my favorite. Kind of tired of worrying about hurricanes too. I'm a mountain goat by nature.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

LoriF said:


> I pretty much have strolled through every state in the U.S. except for Alaska and Hawaii and have lived in a few of these places. I may or may not stop here as I can't say that Florida is one of my favorites. It's not bad, just not my favorite. Kind of tired of worrying about hurricanes too. I'm a mountain goat by nature.


Well, we really grew to miss the mountains, although there are those in Florida that love the beaches and absolutely hate snow/ice/cold. But, we seen pretty cold weather in Jacksonville! Go outside at 8AM and see your breathe.....who would ever think that about anywhere in Florida? Actually, on Christmas Day 2010, it was snowing in our apt. complex. Didn't stick, but it was snowing. Got video of it to prove it. Come to find out, it has snowed on the sand in Daytona Beach. Then again, there are east coast beaches that have seen snow as well. 

As far as hurricanes go, people in Florida will say "you have some kind of weather anywhere you live", which is true, except for perhaps in San Diego. It is said that San Diego has the best year-round weather in the nation. 

We knew what kind of weather we were coming back to, since we've lived here before. As I write this, it is 19 degrees at 7AM, but that is Colorado and surrounding states. Funny that there are folks here that will say "why would anyone want to live in Florida?" and folks in Florida will say the same about Colorado and surrounding states. 



We have already been back in Rocky Mountain State Park to see mule and whitetail deer as well as an elk herd. It was cold and windy, but so, so nice to see those wildlife. Heck, at our apartment in Jacksonville, small Geico lizards were running around and some pretty big water bugs (cousins to the cockroach). Where we are now, we have wild rabbits running around and not a single bug! Wasps during the summer, but had that in Florida.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

A little "add on" to my Into: We are also boaters. My wife's family had a cottage and ski boat in Michigan and I use to go out with my Uncle, in Indiana, on his ski boat. Plus, my years in the Navy, primarily on the water (Pacific), helped me understand boating. 

When we lived here in Colorado before, we had a 16' Bowrider that we spent many weekends on trout fishing and "beaching" it and relaxing. Sold it when we moved, but bought a 20' Cuddy Cabin while in Florida. This boat has a rather large V-8 and can definitely GO on larger stretches of water, even though we do like smaller lakes better. The 20 footer is now here in Colorado with us. 

I loved having both of my Quarter Horses and my old rodeo "roping" days, but going boating/fishing is sure fun also. My rodeo cowboy days will always be remembered by pictures and the western attire we still wear (and love).


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Howdy, I currently live in your old stomping grounds in So Cal.


----------

